# CLUB DUBYA



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

[attachment=6377]Hi all! Dubya here to tell you about my new thread. Lately, I have been going way off topic in many posts. I am a very bad influence on the forum. I am creating this thread for socializing, trash talking, poking fun, flirting, and all manner of hilarity and fun stuff. To join Club Dubya, just post on this thread, then add me to your buddy list, then ask me to add you to my buddy list. We can then share inappropriate or way off topic stuff between our small inside group. We will each add all Club Dubya members to all of our buddy lists. Post your resume on this thread. WARNING! CLUB DUBYA MAY OFFEND SOME (most) PEOPLE!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Haha...you are crazy  oh and I didn't even know there were buddy lists on here. I can barely remember how to start new threads etc.haha. . . 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 8, 2013)

Gonna add you to my buddy list. Below you will find my resume in a very detailed manner.

Resume:

I am TeguBuzz.

That is all.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes its party time lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

Regretfully, tegubuzz, your application cannot be accepted. Feel free to apply at a later date. Lol, you are in!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 8, 2013)

I am very happy.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

You all so far passed membership requirements and are members of Club Dubya! anyone else? Laura?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 8, 2013)

James, I know you're out there somewhere. Get in on this - you and Dubya agree on some things. This should definitely be one of them, come on old comrade. We are calling upon you.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm sure that James W and Roadkill are not big Dubya fans. I will have to review their applications and send them to the membership committee. (you guys).


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 8, 2013)

Hehehe

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 8, 2013)

Well. In the event that they do apply to this great nation, they both have my votes.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 8, 2013)

Weeellll, I don't know. I'm easily offended. . Maybe we should all have our own individual clubs.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 8, 2013)

Laura, you posted in this thread. This makes you a member. In the words of Dubya "To join this club, just post in this thread". Welcome to the club dearest Laura.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Weeellll, I don't know. I'm easily offended. . Maybe we should all have our own individual clubs.



Laura, come onnnnnnnnn! Join us! I am signing you up. You don't have to tell anyone.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 8, 2013)

Can i join 
and maybe you can tell the fridge joke


----------



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

TeguBlake said:


> Can i join
> and maybe you can tell the fridge joke



You are in. Add me to your buddy list. Laura will lick my butt about the fridge joke.


That's KICK my butt.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Who can sleep with all the butt licking that goes on in this club... *face palm* 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=6378][attachment=6378]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
I just had to shovel inside my house...ugh.nemo broke in. :/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=6380]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow! How many feet is that? Here on LI, on the south shore it wasn't nearly as bad as the north shore. It liioks like around a foot of wet, slushy snow.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Well that was at roughly 3:30am...and it didn't show in the pics really how deep... they were on my porch etc. But my car was totally buried.haha. yeah it was def a foot or more. It's still snowing now so I'll try to get more later. I'm so sleepy. :/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 9, 2013)

Damn we got about a foot I. Queens but my mom lives in long island in central islip and they git 2ft

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 9, 2013)

[attachment=6382]dude, where's my car... haha

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

My area was lucky. Just 1 mile north got hit much worse. I guess warmer air off the ocean helped us here. I still have to dig the chickens out of their pen. They are very unhappy about this snow.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Our plow guy got stuck near the barn for 2 1/2 hours...ugh. just got out now, another truck got them out with chains and pulled them out...but this means we are left with a ton of unplowed snow. At least my son's work called and said he doesn't have to come in today again. Or i'd be having to dig my car out and take him at four then go back out at 10:30 pm. That would have sucked. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 9, 2013)

Pretty nice, sunny and hot down here in Houston, Texas. Y'all up there should ship me some snow through next day air, I'm damn well serious.


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah I'm in Montana and it isn't even that bad here! What the heck I'm the one who wants snow!!!! Hahaha.

Oh PS, I'd like to join this club. It sounds snazzy.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 10, 2013)

You have to come to the manchester reptile expo on the 30th of march to go through 'initiation ' to be in this club. At least that's what dubya told me... haha  

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 10, 2013)

[attachment=6386]
I let tegus4life into the club as a junior member. Anyone going to a Club Dubya event becomes a senior member. Remember, Tegus4life, politically incorrect things may get said in the club and no Commies are allowed.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey, Club Dubya members, I just got a 3.cubic ft freezer. Anyone know how many frozen chicks I can fit in it?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 10, 2013)

If you take off their high heels you can fit more. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 10, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> If you take off their high heels you can fit more.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Damn, you're good! I would say just one if you chop off her arms and legs.
[attachment=6390]


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dubya said:


> My area was lucky. Just 1 mile north got hit much worse. I guess warmer air off the ocean helped us here. I still have to dig the chickens out of their pen. They are very unhappy about this snow.



my geese were having a ball until they saw their pool which was a block of ice lol


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

lol no one liked your Joke Bud! lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 11, 2013)

It's because I guessed it before he told it... haha. ( the high heels) my bad dubya. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

Hahaha your a smart gal


----------



## ameivafan123 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi im ameivafan123 and club dubya is awsome. Can i join?


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

ameivafan123 said:


> Hi im ameivafan123 and club dubya is awsome. Can i join?



only if you can name this squirrel.


----------



## ameivafan123 (Feb 11, 2013)

TeguBlake said:


> ameivafan123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi im ameivafan123 and club dubya is awsome. Can i join?
> ...


Super awsome extreme sports squirrel?


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

Damn your good...:shy: now there is no way you cant be in it..


----------



## ameivafan123 (Feb 11, 2013)

JAJAJAJA


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 11, 2013)

That squirrel has nuts, wow 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 11, 2013)

I saw that squirrel at the New York boat show it was pulled by a RC speedboat. Ameivafan, I need to see your ID. You need to be 18 to get in Club Dubya and 21 to drink. Remember, no Commies allowed.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

Dubya said:


> I saw that squirrel at the New York boat show it was pulled by a RC speedboat. Ameivafan, I need to see your ID. You need to be 18 to get in Club Dubya and 21 to drink. Remember, no Commies allowed.



You mean like Bobo?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Where do you get these images??? Haha

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

I fell into the weired part of google long time ago... thers no turing out.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Haha... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 11, 2013)

They had a real water skiing squirrel at the New York boat show about 15 or 16 years ago. It was really cool. 

I am giving jobs at Club Dubya. Chitodadon will work the door, batgirl1 will tend bar, tegus4life will waitress, tegubuzz will be bouncer, and Laurafl will be manager because she is the only real adult here. It is my club, so I will just moderate this thread and drink and womanize.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

I guess im unemployed in this club


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 11, 2013)

But I don't go to clubs


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

your right you just run an online club from the comfort of your home(;


----------



## Dubya (Feb 11, 2013)

[attachment=6409]But Laura, you are MANAGER! What's wrong, don't you like the uniform? I like it and I think the other members do too. Batgirl1 has no problem with wearing it.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

Dubya said:


> But Laura, you are MANAGER! What's wrong, don't you like the uniform? I like it and I think the other members do too. Batgirl1 has no problem with wearing it.



Wowa...... Gwangi must have made up the uniform.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 11, 2013)

Is it the color? You can have it in pink or white if black is no good.



TeguBlake said:


> I guess im unemployed in this club



Oh, damn I forgot you! You are bathroom attendant. You can take home any leftover moist towelettes at the end of the day for free.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Is it the color? You can have it in pink or white if black is no good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahaha my dreams are finally coming true.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Damnit dubya I told you not to post that picture of me. Sheesh... is nothing sacred in this godforsaken place??? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 11, 2013)

Lmao lol I got the door yes 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 11, 2013)

Fun is fun, but that's a bit too much


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Moist towelettes are so handy 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 11, 2013)

Ummm, no. I don't.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I guess I will havre to get the uniforms from Cintas.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 12, 2013)

[attachment=6410]yay! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 12, 2013)

yay!


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 12, 2013)

I call a light blue one!!!!


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

tegus4life said:


> I call a light blue one!!!!



I guess you saw the uniform before it was taken down. Put it on and see me in my office. Bring Batgirl1 too.



chitodadon said:


> Lmao lol I got the door yes
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



Don't let JW in. if he gets in, you and Tegubuzz take him out the back.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys, the bathroom stinks. i think gwangi at the moist towlet i gave him.... i told him it wasnt a mouse


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha that looks like he's cleaning the floor! Doing your job! He needs a shirt! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

Darn Gwangi is going to steal my job!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

Blake, you have done a great job as bathroom attendant, but regretfully, I have to let you go. You cannot have tegus stealing the moist towelettes. I would give the Job to Gwangi, but he thinks it is beneath him. Well, OK, you have one more chance. Gwangi's breath smells minty, what did you do with the breath mints?


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Blake, you have done a great job as bathroom attendant, but regretfully, I have to let you go. You cannot have tegus stealing the moist towelettes. I would give the Job to Gwangi, but he thinks it is beneath him. Well, OK, you have one more chance. Gwangi's breath smells minty, what did you do with the breath mints?



We ran out two days ago, our manager wont order anymore, something about being allergic to chocolat.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, I came up with a new much more conservative uniform for the ladies employed by Club Dubya. I will check if Cintas has it, but I think it covers way too much. Lets just hope it gets past the moderators (unlike the last one). What do you all think? Batgirl1, you can wear the old one. [attachment=6423]


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Ok, I came up with a new much more conservative uniform for the ladies employed by Club Dubya. I will check if Cintas has it, but I think it covers way too much. Lets just hope it gets past the moderators (unlike the last one). What do you all think? Batgirl1, you can wear the old one.



NO! Tegubuzz is hitting on all the ladies that uniform is to revealing.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Omg hahaha... you guys are killing me. Oh...dubya, sir. Way off topic question for you. As the hedgehog expert, do your hedgehogs do that "annointing " thing? Where they regurgitate food they like onto their back! Omg I've been watching videos of this strange behavior and I'm wondering if they all do it or just some. :huh:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Omg hahaha... you guys are killing me. Oh...dubya, sir. Way off topic question for you. As the hedgehog expert, do your hedgehogs do that "annointing " thing? Where they regurgitate food they like onto their back! Omg I've been watching videos of this strange behavior and I'm wondering if they all do it or just some. :huh:
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



D, yes they do self annoint. It is not regurgitated food. It is just foamy saliva, kind of like I make when you wear the Club Dubya uniform. They do that when they encounter new smells or some tastes. They will do it sometimes when you get one in your house for the first time. After a few days of acclimating, they will rarely do it. It doesn't stain or smell but it is just strange. After you have your little guy for a few weeks, you may never see that behavior again.

P



TeguBlake said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I came up with a new much more conservative uniform for the ladies employed by Club Dubya. I will check if Cintas has it, but I think it covers way too much. Lets just hope it gets past the moderators (unlike the last one). What do you all think? Batgirl1, you can wear the old one.
> ...



Why is tegubuzz wearing Lauras uniform? He is making it all sweaty. Jeez, it's coming out of his paycheck. Just like the disposable razors he took from the bathroom attendant cabinet.


http://youtu.be/0t6oMC73VQY


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 12, 2013)

I have missed a lot in this thread. A whole lot. That dress is definitely quite appealing. Seeing as I am all the way in Texas - I cannot make it to the meeting on 3/30. Having said that, Dubya, I would appreciate it if you print out a picture of Che Guevara, taped it to a popsicle stick, and label it "TeguBuzz". That way I am there in spirit, and you will hold the picture of Che on the popsicle stick up in every picture you may all end up taking together.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> I have missed a lot in this thread. A whole lot. That dress is definitely quite appealing. Seeing as I am all the way in Texas - I cannot make it to the meeting on 3/30. Having said that, Dubya, I would appreciate it if you print out a picture of Che Guevara, taped it to a popsicle stick, and label it "TeguBuzz". That way I am there in spirit, and you will hold the picture of Che on the popsicle stick up in every picture you may all end up taking together.



I am also in texas and cant go... but im dabating on the 600 dollar plain ticket.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not in this club. I am more like the property owner who holds your lease and is teetering on the edge of eviction.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

Uh-oh. We better cool it. "The Tegu" will throw us out in 2 seconds.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 12, 2013)

You change your profile picture more than any person I have ever seen on the Internet!


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 13, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> You change your profile picture more than any person I have ever seen on the Internet!



lol i noticed that to


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Off topic again! (The notorious batgirl strikes again)... cricket, my brachypelma smithi, just had her (his?) First moult with me! Eeeeee! I'm so excited! I was waiting and waiting.  [attachment=6425][attachment=6426]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 13, 2013)

Hahaha I might stick with the old uniform too Dubya. But I'm sure Buzz would wear the new one for you  
I also noticed the whole profile pic change. Maybe Dubya's just going crazy? Senile, perhaps?


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: RE: CLUB DUBYA*



BatGirl1 said:


> Off topic again! (The notorious batgirl strikes again)... cricket, my brachypelma smithi, just had her (his?) First moult with me! Eeeeee! I'm so excited! I was waiting and waiting.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Wat u mean

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Did you see the pics? My baby tarantula moulted its exoskeleton...finally! I had been waiting for it to do that forever. I'm so excited it's growing! Now I just need to wait for the body to harden up and I can try to feed it  it has never eaten for me yet either. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh ok I dont know anything about spiders im terrified of them lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 13, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Oh ok I dont know anything about spiders im terrified of them lol
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Haha.it's ok. I'll protect you  oh and that's what I looked like when I found the moult but in a happy way. I was like "eeeeeeee! " and my bf was like "what?!? Ohhhh...did cricket moult? " haha

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have decided to join club dubya because of the fact that i cannot stand certain people and would love to complain lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 13, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> I have decided to join club dubya because of the fact that i cannot stand certain people and would love to complain lol



You can't just join. You have to be accepted. Dubya, what are the voting regulations? 2/3 majority vote? I'm voting against this one here.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 13, 2013)

there are no voting regulations in this club so suk on dat lol if you read the first page you just post and ad dubya to your buddy list so ha



TeguBuzz said:


> bfb345 said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided to join club dubya because of the fact that i cannot stand certain people and would love to complain lol
> ...



and who voted you in


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 13, 2013)

"Suck on that"? Buddy, ill throw you a nice baby size pacifier to suck on - you know exactly my point. 

I will be resigning from Club Dubya until further notice. Dubya, you are a dear friend - I wish you luck with this fool.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 13, 2013)

...you want to complain about me, don't you. *sigh* :dodgy:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elmo (Feb 14, 2013)

can i join?  my elmo can be one of yr strippers!


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 14, 2013)

elmo said:


> can i join?  my elmo can be one of yr strippers!


----------



## elmo (Feb 14, 2013)

TeguBlake said:


> elmo said:
> 
> 
> > can i join?  my elmo can be one of yr strippers!



heck yeah!!


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 14, 2013)

haha (;


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd vote Buzz in. That's a hilarious pic though.. not sure I want to know how long it took you to find that one hahaha


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I like the hey baby/i have toast one personally...haha omg 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 14, 2013)

haha lol thats funny club dubya for the win haha


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's the deal...if I move posts, censor, whatever, people complain because they don't want a moderator to limit the "freedom of speech". If I let it go, people complain because the forum is "going downhill". So I'm just going to do what I think is best for the forum and impose my judgement . Apparently that is what Josh would like for me to do when he is not here.

When "Club Dubya" started, I had envisioned a treehouse kind of club of fun...not a strip joint where people put others down and foster a sense of negativity. A lot of people like humor, but do not like to think that other members are complaining about them or telling them to "suck it" or "lick their butt". Since we have kids that come on here (my daughter got me into tegus when she was 10) and people that do not share the same tastes, it needs to be toned down. Off-Topic Forum posts do not mean that the rules go out the window...

"Last updated on September 11, 2012

The goal of this site is to provide a venue where the discussion of any and all topics relating to tegus may take place. It is our aim to keep this site family-friendly so that users of ALL age groups may participate.

1. Do not post anything blatantly rude and/or insulting.
2. Spamming and trolling will not be tolerated. Do not post links to other forums.
3. Do not post explicit or otherwise inappropriate material..
4. Refrain from the discussion of any illegal activity.
5. Taunting, berating, or antagonizing moderators and/or staff will not be tolerated. Issues with our 100% volunteer staff can be directed to [email protected] "


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Agreed  <3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 15, 2013)

Agreed

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 15, 2013)

ahem...remember I'm the manager


----------



## Dubya (Feb 15, 2013)

Elmo, your application is under review. Tegubuzz, come back to the club, no strippers they are bartenders, Laura thank you for keeping it somewhat sane here, bfb345 you are in but keep it cool. Lets all be friends on club dubya. We may all want to get together some day for beers. We are the misfits of the forum and we need to stick together and have some fun here that is not limited to reptiles.



BatGirl1 said:


> Off topic again! (The notorious batgirl strikes again)... cricket, my brachypelma smithi, just had her (his?) First moult with me! Eeeeee! I'm so excited! I was waiting and waiting.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I told you I thought it was going to shed! Try a waxworm now.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Elmo, your application is under review. Tegubuzz, come back to the club, no strippers they are bartenders, Laura thank you for keeping it somewhat sane here, bfb345 you are in but keep it cool. Lets all be friends on club dubya. We may all want to get together some day for beers. We are the misfits of the forum and we need to stick together and have some fun here that is not limited to reptiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k sorry lol just was having a bad day sorry tegubuzz


----------



## Dubya (Feb 15, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> You change your profile picture more than any person I have ever seen on the Internet!


Me? If you look closely, my profile pic usually represents my mood, opinion, or even a response to someones post. It is my way of communicating something without actually writing it. Sometimes it just says something about me.

P


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 15, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Feb 15, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Oh ok I dont know anything about spiders im terrified of them lol
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



iiLovexTegus has left the forum. Let me check and see if he left his big boy pants here. You can borrow them till he gets back.



BatGirl1 said:


> Haha.it's ok. I'll protect you  oh and that's what I looked like when I found the moult but in a happy way. I was like "eeeeeeee! " and my bf was like "what?!? Ohhhh...did cricket moult? " haha
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Why would you name a tarantula "Cricket"? It's kind of like naming your child "Hamburger".


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 15, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Hi all! Dubya here to tell you about my new thread. Lately, I have been going way off topic in many posts. I am a very bad influence on the forum. I am creating this thread for socializing, trash talking, poking fun, flirting, and all manner of hilarity and fun stuff. To join Club Dubya, just post on this thread, then add me to your buddy list, then ask me to add you to my buddy list. We can then share inappropriate or way off topic stuff between our small inside group. We will each add all Club Dubya members to all of our buddy lists. Post your resume on this thread. WARNING! CLUB DUBYA MAY OFFEND SOME (most) PEOPLE!



Whoooooooooooo!!!!!! CLUB DUBYA!!!!!!! *does the party boy on DUBYA


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes dubya! You were right.  i got some feeding tongs and I'll get some waxworms this weekend. I'm so excited! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 15, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! Dubya here to tell you about my new thread. Lately, I have been going way off topic in many posts. I am a very bad influence on the forum. I am creating this thread for socializing, trash talking, poking fun, flirting, and all manner of hilarity and fun stuff. To join Club Dubya, just post on this thread, then add me to your buddy list, then ask me to add you to my buddy list. We can then share inappropriate or way off topic stuff between our small inside group. We will each add all Club Dubya members to all of our buddy lists. Post your resume on this thread. WARNING! CLUB DUBYA MAY OFFEND SOME (most) PEOPLE!
> ...



You are in the club, iiLovexTegus!


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not just in the club I'm in the tegu cage


----------



## Dubya (Feb 15, 2013)

[attachment=6480]


iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> I'm not just in the club I'm in the tegu cage



Whoa, hold on now. Batgirl1 is in the tegu cage.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 15, 2013)

Dubya said:


> iiLOVExTEGUS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not just in the club I'm in the tegu cage
> ...



Hahaha ok hey dub what is something you go just loves to eat bc I wanna kinda faten mine up he looks a little light


----------



## Dubya (Feb 15, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > iiLOVExTEGUS said:
> ...



A lot of them, including mine and Chito's have slowed down for winter and have lost a little weight. I will pm you about the diet tomorrow.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 15, 2013)

Dubya said:


> iiLOVExTEGUS said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



Awesome thanks bud


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Cricket was cuter than waxworm...haha. i live for irony. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


... by the way, i hang in caves, not cages... ;p

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 15, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Cricket was cuter than waxworm...haha. i live for irony.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





Duh duh duh Duh duh duh duh duh duh dut da duh!!!!!! BATGIRL!!!!!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 16, 2013)

:heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 16, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> :heart:
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



:heart:


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok...club...when I went to expo last year we came home with a pastel ball. My bf got her. Anyway...i don't know if anyone else has this 'problem ' but can we just go to an expo without buying anything? Haha. I was tempted to buy a tegu there but refrained because was told most babies at that time were prob columbian and def not cb. In march I KNOW where my weakness will be. Last year I saw black tree monitors. I died.right there i died from their cuteness. They looked like jack skellington.  ok now to end my ramble. Can I safely house one on top of my tegu enclosure? Does anyone know anything about these guys or had personal experience with them? I have been doing 'some ' research but want opinions here. I know they suggest 4ft high by maybe 4 or 5 long and 2 something deep. They like to climb. Um...not really the type that can be handled too much. Nervous. Which im ok with as long as it doesn't like attack me.haha.my cuban knights anole doesn't like handling but doesn't try to kill me. Maybe same type setup as niles but 'taller '....I feel like this year if I see them at expo my willpower will fail.haha. i have a name picked out and everything.  "skellington ". 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 16, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Ok...club...when I went to expo last year we came home with a pastel ball. My bf got her. Anyway...i don't know if anyone else has this 'problem ' but can we just go to an expo without buying anything? Haha. I was tempted to buy a tegu there but refrained because was told most babies at that time were prob columbian and def not cb. In march I KNOW where my weakness will be. Last year I saw black tree monitors. I died.right there i died from their cuteness. They looked like jack skellington.  ok now to end my ramble. Can I safely house one on top of my tegu enclosure? Does anyone know anything about these guys or had personal experience with them? I have been doing 'some ' research but want opinions here. I know they suggest 4ft high by maybe 4 or 5 long and 2 something deep. They like to climb. Um...not really the type that can be handled too much. Nervous. Which im ok with as long as it doesn't like attack me.haha.my cuban knights anole doesn't like handling but doesn't try to kill me. Maybe same type setup as niles but 'taller '....I feel like this year if I see them at expo my willpower will fail.haha. i have a name picked out and everything.  "skellington ". I have about 3 months of experience with them and the best thing I can say is that they are realy cool I prefer the blue or green trees but the need the cage like a iguana and the habitat like a chameleon but they are great pets but take a lot of working with id say they have the per of a Nile monitor
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 16, 2013)

You're doing it again with the photos. How about this?

http://www.babybites.co.nz/daily/2012/June/Treehouses.html


----------



## Dubya (Feb 16, 2013)

D, those things are expensive. I once had a rough necked monitor before I really knew a lot about them and it died because of my ignorance despite my best attempts to care for it properly. Do your homework.



laurarfl said:


> You're doing it again with the photos. How about this?
> 
> http://www.babybites.co.nz/daily/2012/June/Treehouses.html



I NEED a treehouse!


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 16, 2013)

Dubya said:


> D, those things are expensive. I once had a rough necked monitor before I really knew a lot about them and it died because of my ignorance despite my best attempts to care for it properly. Do your homework.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too I've always wanted one


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a tree house but a board would always pop out so instead of doing the smart thing and nailing it back down we just took it out one day i wasnt looking where i was stepping and bang next thing i knew my leg hurt like hell and it was sticking out of the bottom of the tree house lol left a nasty bruise it was a big black ring around my leg people thought i had the plague lol


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 16, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> I had a tree house but a board would always pop out so instead of doing the smart thing and nailing it back down we just took it out one day i wasnt looking where i was stepping and bang next thing i knew my leg hurt like hell and it was sticking out of the bottom of the tree house lol left a nasty bruise it was a big black ring around my leg people thought i had the plague lol



Made me cry laughing


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have heard nile monitors are aggressive and nasty though. Is your black tree monitor aggressive? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 16, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I have heard nile monitors are aggressive and nasty though. Is your black tree monitor aggressive?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I don't have him anymore there was and accident with my exes cat so we got rid of him but imagine the meanest columbian gu mixed with captain barbosa for pirates of the Caribbean and u have their attitude


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh crap.really???  i was hoping they were just timid like didn't like to be handled. Ah well. My bf will be happy you gave me this advice. Haha. Back to bugging him for a carpet python  

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 16, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Oh crap.really???  i was hoping they were just timid like didn't like to be handled. Ah well. My bf will be happy you gave me this advice. Haha. Back to bugging him for a carpet python
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Haha sorry to kill your buzz they are awesome but they are more of a show peace I'm my opinion


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes.I did do research but was more interested in people's 'personal ' experiences with them. For example columbian tegus had that 'bad rap ' yet many members on here have very tame ones. Like i said, i have reptiles that i do not hold for such reasons...but i still enjoy having them. Just don't want to deal with something aggressive that will jump out and bite me when I'm cleaning its cage. Haha. I have read they are very fast, so an escape situation would not make me happy :/ esp with it being a tree dweller/good climber...the sharp claws and teeth etc. And when it reached 3 or 4 ft I'd be doomed.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 16, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Yes.I did do research but was more interested in people's 'personal ' experiences with them. For example columbian tegus had that 'bad rap ' yet many members on here have very tame ones. Like i said, i have reptiles that i do not hold for such reasons...but i still enjoy having them. Just don't want to deal with something aggressive that will jump out and bite me when I'm cleaning its cage. Haha. I have read they are very fast, so an escape situation would not make me happy :/ esp with it being a tree dweller/good climber...the sharp claws and teeth etc. And when it reached 3 or 4 ft I'd be doomed.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



D, look up info on Rough Necked monitors, they are climbers that do not get very big. They are not too aggressive, just a little nervous. I want another one some day since I have learned so much more about reptile care.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks dubya, but it was really the overall "look " and mannerisms of the black tree monitor in particular that I loved. Skeletal and sort of creepy/tim burton-esque. Haha. I will look up the rough necked though. I saw a wonderful water monitor at the place I got niles...zoocreatures in plaistow. Huge and just amazing. But I can't really afford the space for him. :/ the tree ones I could go more 'upwards ', so.... but again, not purposefully seeking to overpopulate my home.just really liked the black trees and interested in maybe a jungle or jaguar carpet ( in future)... if i could convince bf  held one , a baby, at petco or whatever and was pretty 'jumpy ' and following my fingers etc. I have researched them too. Snappy as babies but can warm up. ? Again, like anything else, there are exceptions

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


I looked up the roughnecks.nice looking animals. Stocky though in the legs.def not skeletal. Haha. And can reach over 4 ft. Needs and enjoys water/submersion...larger enclosure both length and height.... def something for when have more space. Although up side is can be tamed 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 16, 2013)

Well club my lil devil (columbian gu) got me again  this sucks


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 16, 2013)

He bites you or tail whips? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 16, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> He bites you or tail whips?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Both he is the spawn of saten


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm sorry. Was he young or older when you got him? What methods have you tried to tame him down? (Forgive me if i should know this, i read so many posts blindly that i forget who's who.haha) 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 16, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I'm sorry. Was he young or older when you got him? What methods have you tried to tame him down? (Forgive me if i should know this, i read so many posts blindly that i forget who's who.haha)
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Haha if tried the whole leaving him alone thing I've tried putting him in the bathroom and letting him come to me I've tried water taming he is saten with scales


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

*Purple tegu*

@ Batgirl1. To answer the question you pm'd me, no, I do not believe that feeding a red tegu massive amounts of blue food coloring will result in a bright purple tegu. I answered it here because iiLOVExTEGUS was asking the same thing.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Omg...haha. but what about my inquiry about cross breeding tegus with european fruit bats to produce dragons? Considering the wingspan of some I understand they may not ever get the 'lift ' required to actually fly, but one cam always dream... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Can*

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Omg...haha. but what about my inquiry about cross breeding tegus with european fruit bats to produce dragons? Considering the wingspan of some I understand they may not ever get the 'lift ' required to actually fly, but one cam always dream...
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...



First of all, for someone who rehabbed bats, you know nothing of bats, dragons, or genetics. Any school kid can tell you that to make a dragon, you need to cross a Malayan Flying Fox with a tegu or monitor. Crossing with a Black Tree Monitor makes the best dragon because of the light build, small size, and aboreal nature of the tree monitor. Btw, I NEED a fruit bat. [attachment=6496][attachment=6495]


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 17, 2013)

Ill take one of those dragons


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Ill take one of those dragons



Ok, you are first on the list but I am working on a project right now that crosses a mackerel with a squirrel monkey to make sea monkeys.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I've only worked with big browns and long eared myotis. Never had the pleasure of a flying fox... omg sooooo cute  i love that black tree monitor idea... god i so wish it was genetically possible. :dodgy:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Omg...haha. but what about my inquiry about cross breeding tegus with european fruit bats to produce dragons? Considering the wingspan of some I understand they may not ever get the 'lift ' required to actually fly, but one cam always dream...
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





I will help u in that venture haha


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I've only worked with big browns and long eared myotis. Never had the pleasure of a flying fox... omg sooooo cute  i love that black tree monitor idea... god i so wish it was genetically possible. :dodgy:
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



It is genetically possible. Just look at the cabbit and jackalope.
[attachment=6497] [attachment=6498]


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

Dubya said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've only worked with big browns and long eared myotis. Never had the pleasure of a flying fox... omg sooooo cute  i love that black tree monitor idea... god i so wish it was genetically possible. :dodgy:
> ...



Hahahhahahahaha day is made 

On a further note I have the worlds meanest DUMBEST tegu


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

No no.... don't give up! Can you wear gloves and just sit on the floor with him and just let him walk around on you? Have you done this a lot already and what is his reaction to you/your hands? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Oh and dubya, cricket wouldn't eat the waxworm for me...i think maybe the moult is too fresh? I'm going to try maybe in another few days... ugh

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

Wash your hands with unscented soap. Not some fruity smelling fancy soap. You don't want your hands smelling like food. Even my hedgehogs will chew on your fingers if they smell tasty.
[attachment=6499]


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> No no.... don't give up! Can you wear gloves and just sit on the floor with him and just let him walk around on you? Have you done this a lot already and what is his reaction to you/your hands?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...



He huffs and puffs snaps at me at whips me more then Indiana jones



Dubya said:


> Wash your hands with unscented soap. Not some fruity smelling fancy soap. You don't want your hands smelling like food. Even my hedgehogs will chew on your fingers if they smell tasty.



Haha yes I've had hedgies so actually used unscented soap


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Damn, then I'll never be able to hold the hedgehog we buy from you dubya! Since i ALWAYS smell tasty! Haha. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


I'm wondering what you can do to encourage the tegu to not be so agitated when being handled
... even my cuban knights anole which is a meany can be held with gloves and calms down after a bit. He doesn't LIKE it...but does stop puffing up and mouth gaping.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Damn, then I'll never be able to hold the hedgehog we buy from you dubya! Since i ALWAYS smell tasty! Haha.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





Hahaha I had a hedgie name kronic he ate my shoe lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice...haha. my ferrets LOVE shoes and if you walk around in socks they go after your feet...one just plays, the other bites HARD. haha

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Nice...haha. my ferrets LOVE shoes and if you walk around in socks they go after your feet...one just plays, the other bites HARD. haha
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I've always wanted a white ferret I'd name him slinky


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

We have two females. Chloe and daisy. Chloe has a muted raccoon mask and gray and white body. Daisy has more white. White face with no mask. And her body is lighter but still some gray on it.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> We have two females. Chloe and daisy. Chloe has a muted raccoon mask and gray and white body. Daisy has more white. White face with no mask. And her body is lighter but still some gray on it.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Awesome the next three big price animals I want is a coati a fennec fox and a prairie dogg


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 17, 2013)

I love my ferret and im getting another one soon 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> I love my ferret and im getting another one soon
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



For somthing that smells so bad they are soo cute


----------



## elmo (Feb 17, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> I love my ferret and im getting another one soon
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



thats a hairy tegu!!! lol


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

Fennec foxes cannot be housebroken. Look it up on google


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Fennec foxes cannot be housebroken. Look it up on google



It doesnt have to be house broken a girl at a pet shop had one an I fell in love they are cute


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

That's so funny...fennec fox is on my list too...haha.but videos and info changed my mind cuz soooo hyper and another cage to clean plus the weird noises they make! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 17, 2013)

Ferrets! Spend the money on grain free food or you'll be spending the money at the vet. Or watching your ferret suffer. 

Sea monkeys...omg


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> That's so funny...fennec fox is on my list too...haha.but videos and info changed my mind cuz soooo hyper and another cage to clean plus the weird noises they make!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



You what I'm goin extreme I'm goin to move to the arctic and get a penguin


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

Coatis have some wierd behavior too. Males are much different than females. Prarie dogs can get aggressive during breeding season. I wanted both, but decided against all of them. A wallaby is a much better choice. They can be litter trained. I am on the waiting list for a Dama Wallaby.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Coatis have some wierd behavior too. Males are much different than females. Prarie dogs can get aggressive during breeding season. I wanted both, but decided against all of them. A wallaby is a much better choice. They can be litter trained. I am on the waiting list for a Dama Wallaby.



Ehh I like something a little more kinky kinda lika a kinkajou


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Coatis have some wierd behavior too. Males are much different than females. Prarie dogs can get aggressive during breeding season. I wanted both, but decided against all of them. A wallaby is a much better choice. They can be litter trained. I am on the waiting list for a Dama Wallaby.
> ...



I think you might like a sea monkey. Kinkajous pee all over everything when they climb the cage walls.
[attachment=6503]


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

Dubya said:


> iiLOVExTEGUS said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



Hmm I like what I see hahahahaha


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Laura close your eyes...haha.i know I am. ;p oh...and armadillos. Used to want one soooo bad.  also an emu.wanted one. Um...the ones I really stuck with though? The bats... wanted, worked with them.dream come true. My unfulfilled dream...? Alligator. Yes. I know all about the no no don't get one can't be tamed etc. But if warmer climate space and legalities permitted me? Yes.yes would still love the experience.  wow this tree house is fun. <3 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

You are just wrong in the head, iiLOVExTEGUS!



BatGirl1 said:


> Laura close your eyes...haha.i know I am. ;p oh...and armadillos. Used to want one soooo bad.  also an emu.wanted one. Um...the ones I really stuck with though? The bats... wanted, worked with them.dream come true. My unfulfilled dream...? Alligator. Yes. I know all about the no no don't get one can't be tamed etc. But if warmer climate space and legalities permitted me? Yes.yes would still love the experience.  wow this tree house is fun. <3
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



D, you know, Emu chicks can be had for under $50. I already checked. They can take temps down to -30 degrees. Big eggs.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

Dubya said:


> You are just wrong in the head, iiLOVExTEGUS!







BatGirl1 said:


> Laura close your eyes...haha.i know I am. ;p oh...and armadillos. Used to want one soooo bad.  also an emu.wanted one. Um...the ones I really stuck with though? The bats... wanted, worked with them.dream come true. My unfulfilled dream...? Alligator. Yes. I know all about the no no don't get one can't be tamed etc. But if warmer climate space and legalities permitted me? Yes.yes would still love the experience.  wow this tree house is fun. <3
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Because I live in Texas sadly lol dillos used to be able to be gotten for free but since the population as increased and so many have died they are hard to get now


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 17, 2013)

Lazy alligators can be tamed. I just sent my tame one off. I have a picture of my hugging him. I could kiss him on the nose and swim with him in the pool. He was only about 3ft.

Don't you dare get close to anything kinkajou related. 1) I think they are really ugly. 2) kinky is just going to get the club into trouble..trust me.

PS is the monkey related to some Russian meteor thing?


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Lazy alligators can be tamed. I just sent my tame one off. I have a picture of my hugging him. I could kiss him on the nose and swim with him in the pool. He was only about 3ft.
> 
> Don't you dare get close to anything kinkajou related. 1) I think they are really ugly. 2) kinky is just going to get the club into trouble..trust me.
> 
> PS is the monkey related to some Russian meteor thing?



Kinkajous are awesome very unconventional kinda like a smart car you DNT buy it for its looks


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Lazy alligators can be tamed. I just sent my tame one off. I have a picture of my hugging him. I could kiss him on the nose and swim with him in the pool. He was only about 3ft.
> 
> Don't you dare get close to anything kinkajou related. 1) I think they are really ugly. 2) kinky is just going to get the club into trouble..trust me.
> 
> PS is the monkey related to some Russian meteor thing?



No, the monkey is Ham, the first space monkey. He passed away not long ago. He was a true monkey hero. A moment of silence for Ham. (sniff). There is a vid of the meteor. I heard that George Bush is being blamed for it.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 17, 2013)

Dubya said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > Lazy alligators can be tamed. I just sent my tame one off. I have a picture of my hugging him. I could kiss him on the nose and swim with him in the pool. He was only about 3ft.
> ...



<-------crying laughing


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I used to kiss my bats. Haha. Esp the naked little babies.  they were so delicious<3 i sooo want an alligator though. Did you get yours as a baby Laura? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I used to kiss my bats. Haha. Esp the naked little babies.  they were so delicious<3 i sooo want an alligator though. Did you get yours as a baby Laura?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



D, don't do it.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 17, 2013)

lol. Poor Dubya. The real one.

This is my third gator. The last tame one I got as a 2wk old hatch long so he grew up with me. This guy is a yearling. He likes me to feed him, but hisses and growls at me...so cute!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Zoocreatures in plaistow has some rescues from neglectful owners... they are stunted growth. Like 4 or more years and shorter than the adult tegu they have.  messed up looking. I'd loooovvvvve to give them good home/proper care but can't afford to in this climate. Ugh. So frustrating. You are so lucky, laura, to live where you do. I guess my family is lucky that I don't! Haha 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 21, 2013)

*Club Dubya Members*

Hey, all Dubya friends! Can All the Club Dubya regulars post their first names so we can all get to know each other. If the club gets big enough, we may all meet at some event someday. My name is Pat.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

My name is Brenden


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Angelina... jolie ... eh... jk  I'm dawn

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi pat brenden and dawn I'm Mike


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 21, 2013)

Kamál it is said kamel though

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

My name is Laura. HA! But I'm not a member


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Aww c'mon laura...  ... oh! On an excited note! Cricket, my brachypelma smithi baby, ate half a waxworm overnight!!! (Thanks dubya  ) no trace of it! I just gave it the other half today and covered it back up under its little hidy bark ...!!!!! I'm so happy. First a successful moult, now it ate! Finally!!!<3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you know what this reminds me of? I was at school on Tuesday and the girls in my class (3/4th grade) said, "Oh, Mrs. Roberts, come sit on our picnic blanket and eat lunch with us." So I did. Because they were talking about dogs and fun things. Then they started talking about all sorts of TV shows I have never heard of. lol. That's how I feel in this club. 

I have waxworms and I have T's. I have a L. parabyhana that I'd like to get some growth on. I've never tried feeding waxworms. I'm guessing you have to warm the worms up and getting them moving??


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well i think my s'ling was afraid of the pinheads the pet store suggested. Haha. Then pat (dubya) suggested waxworms ( he said his spider loved them). I also read things online with similar suggestions. Anyway... i had tried a waxworm and "cricket " was like "nope! Eeeek! " (yes my amazing spider can talk) .so further research online suggested I break pieces off... for example a 'cricket drumstick ' instead of whole cricket. So i cut a waxworm in half and stuffed it under "cricket ". It didn't eat then... but overnight it did. I didn't warm the waxworm because I knew the temp would be room temp overnight anyway. I never knew tarantulas would eat prekilled. But apparently some captives prefer it, especially the babies. And they actually 'eat ' the worm. I always thought spiders inject venom then suck the juices out, but they actually munch it down! I love learning new things. Animals are so amazing.  <3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Yay! I just checked on cricket and it's eating the other waxworm half!!!! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmm, interesting. Mine is a bit bigger now....pinkies anyone? But I do have two FL bark scorpions. The bigger one will catch the crickets and the little one rides on its back and grabs the drumsticks. lol.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: RE: CLUB DUBYA*



laurarfl said:


> Hmm, interesting. Mine is a bit bigger now....pinkies anyone? But I do have two FL bark scorpions. The bigger one will catch the crickets and the little one rides on its back and grabs the drumsticks. lol.



Lol u got to make vids 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes.videos of the rangling scorpion! Haha 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 22, 2013)

Big Spiders creep me out i wont hold one lol but ill take on a 10ft alligator no problem if anyone has one id love to wrestle it lol its a life dream of mine


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven't held my spider because it just stresses them out. I am fine with just looking and caring for. Like a fish.you wouldn't hold it but still enjoy the beauty  alligators i wouldn't want to wrestle.haha. i just really love them and respect them.and would love to rescue the abused/neglected 'pets ' people get without realizing the requirements for proper care. I don't 'need ' to be all snuggly with things to love and adore them. <3 laura is sooooo lucky. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

ATTENTION ALL CLUB MEMBERS WE HAVE A BREAK THROUGH WITH PLISCIN


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> ATTENTION ALL CLUB MEMBERS WE HAVE A BREAK THROUGH WITH PLISCIN



:huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 24, 2013)

What is that??? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah I have no clue either lol


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> What is that???
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Lol my gu I named him PLISCIN after the guy from escape from new York


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Like metal gear pliskin or the dr.? Haha...you crazy kids 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Like metal gear pliskin or the dr.? Haha...you crazy kids
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



No the main character from the movie escape from new York snake PLISCIN


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > Like metal gear pliskin or the dr.? Haha...you crazy kids
> ...



okay so wht was the break through lol


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha ok so if u have seen other posts of mine I have satans tegu and well today he has been hanging out on my bed and letting me pet him


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> Haha ok so if u have seen other posts of mine I have satans tegu and well today he has been hanging out on my bed and letting me pet him



Yeah I think I read that he was crazy lol thts awesome he's letting you pet him hopefully it can only get better.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> iiLOVExTEGUS said:
> 
> 
> > Haha ok so if u have seen other posts of mine I have satans tegu and well today he has been hanging out on my bed and letting me pet him
> ...



I know I'm so happy he's sleeping under my pillow right now


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh yaaaay! I'm so happy for you! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

G****** Snake Plisken, played by Kurt Russel!


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> G******** Snake Plisken, played by Kurt Russel!



Yep that's the one haha



BatGirl1 said:


> Oh yaaaay! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Thanks


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 24, 2013)

Congratss! That's awesome. My blue is still kind of crazy too. She's getting better though. I want another! They're so so pretty. PS my name is Ali (Alison).


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

tegus4life said:


> Congratss! That's awesome. My blue is still kind of crazy too. She's getting better though. I want another! They're so so pretty. PS my name is Ali (Alison).



Nice to meet u just keep trying at it but DNT be to aggressive with it just be confident and if u had a gu that belonged to Satan like mine I'll lend u my big boy pants haha


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

*secret mix*

V3 Dubya mix going to club members tonight.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

*RE: secret mix*



Dubya said:


> V3 Dubya mix going to club members tonight.



Can't wait


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I already have the secret recipe...i thought i was special :/ haha. Anyway... wish niles would wake up so i could feed him ANYTHING! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I already have the secret recipe...i thought i was special :/ haha. Anyway... wish niles would wake up so i could feed him ANYTHING!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



V3 is modified and improved. And yes, D, you are special.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 24, 2013)

*special* haha... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 24, 2013)

I want the recipe!!! I feel so... not special. Haha


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> *special* haha...
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Hahaaha


When is happy hour


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

tegus4life said:


> I want the recipe!!! I feel so... not special. Haha



Dammit! Check your pm's! you are a club member!



iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > *special* haha...
> ...





When I send Batgirl1's boyfriend out for pizza.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> tegus4life said:
> 
> 
> > I want the recipe!!! I feel so... not special. Haha
> ...





Lol send him then I need a drink


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cant wait to feed it to Chubbs lol he'll love it


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > tegus4life said:
> ...





I don't think you got it. That will be MY happy hour. (nudge,nudge)


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck, he ate all my pringles and won't get me more  grrrrrrr

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

NOT THE PRINGLES, OH HELL NO


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Arrgh! I am just striking out tonight.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

You could take Gwangi out for drinks


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> You could take Gwangi out for drinks



No, he gets obnoxious and always insist on driving. If he gets another DWI, he will lose his licence for life. Then who will I carpool with?


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> iiLOVExTEGUS said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...





Lol I got it trust me


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Good luck, he ate all my pringles and won't get me more  grrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



You didn't get the joke.



iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > iiLOVExTEGUS said:
> ...




I am a dirty, dirty scoundrel.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> bfb345 said:
> 
> 
> > You could take Gwangi out for drinks
> ...



yeah I have that problem with the dog he's always grabing the steering wheel trying to hit a squirrel it never stops


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck, he ate all my pringles and won't get me more  grrrrrrr
> ...





Well then let me welcome you to CLUB HOUND DOG


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Trust me... i gotcha'.  just trying to divert conversations so the powers that be won't shut us down...heh heh 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah well any way I think im going to uggghhh go now uhhhhhhhh..........


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't make me bring out my security guards!


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 25, 2013)

Runnnnnnnnn I see gators 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Omg Laura if you don't stop you're going to have me at your doorstep with suitcases in hand 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 25, 2013)

r those gators yours!!!!!!! theyre ALBINO WTH


----------



## frost (Feb 25, 2013)

o wow what did i click on. so this is club dubya, maybe i might join in on this =]


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 25, 2013)

hehe club dubya rocks lol


but remember we are constantly policed by laural the almighty albino alligator owner which by the way im extremely jealous of Oh look im turning green interesting


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 25, 2013)

Resume:

Lemme in the Club!

Or else.

Ripkabird98


ALBINO GATOR PHOTO NO SHOW UP FOR ME!

Fix it pleaze! I want to see pretty white Gator.... :dodgy:


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 25, 2013)

Heck no, those aren't mine! I wish!!! Those are Shawn Heflick's albino gators. One day, one day.....I WILL have one of those albino babies on loaner.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

Ripkabird98 said:


> Resume:
> 
> Lemme in the Club!
> 
> ...




You are in. Now I have to find a job for you in the club.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 25, 2013)

You have one reg baby now don't you laura? God i so wish I had money and space because a rescued alligator at zoocreatures in plaistow i saw needs a good home with proper care.original owners kept in small space which stunted growth and is black adult coloration and like 4 yrs old but the size of a tegu. Messed up body structure too.stocky and blunt instead of that awesome line they usually possess...:/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, I have one of Shawn's reg babies. It's a yearling.

I know those stocky gators. We have gator farms here that loan them out to putt putt places and tourists pay like $3 to feed them hot dogs. So they are all stocky and malnourished. But they are just raised for meat, so no one really cares.  sad.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow I thought those were yours the albinos are 15 grand its insane I know someone who is saving for one lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 25, 2013)

it makes me so sad... i also read about the gator control who get called and hook 'problem ' gators ripping insides up throw in truck telling residents they 'relocate ' but actually kill and sell for skins . :/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Ripkabird98 said:
> 
> 
> > Resume:
> ...





Wait whats my job or am I the token black guy


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> You have one reg baby now don't you laura? God i so wish I had money and space because a rescued alligator at zoocreatures in plaistow i saw needs a good home with proper care.original owners kept in small space which stunted growth and is black adult coloration and like 4 yrs old but the size of a tegu. Messed up body structure too.stocky and blunt instead of that awesome line they usually possess...:/
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I thought I told you to stay out of Zoo Creatures! This is not the first time you wanted that deformed gator. Your BF will throw you out if you come home with it and you will have to live under a bridge like a troll. A troll with a deformed gator. You will have to charge people 3 dollars to feed a cheap hot dog to the gator and then use the money to buy more cheap hot dogs and day old buns. All because you couldn't stay out of Zoo Creatures.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha... oh dubya. You know me too well 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


There is a sort of "hidden " room in the basement though. Would take a LOT of work to make it livable. Grrrrr ... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

Wait whats my job or am I the token black guy
[/quote]

That job is already taken by Chitodadon. He is working the door. I will find a job for you.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 25, 2013)

I run the door

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Wait whats my job or am I the token black guy



That job is already taken by Chitodadon. He is working the door. I will find a job for you.
[/quote]

Hahaha damm u no most clubs have two ppl at the door


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 25, 2013)

Can I be the guy that beats the crazy drunk people to **** and then throw them out


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 25, 2013)

I want to be the Creepy guy who stares at all the hot chicks from the dark corner booth while sipping on his drink in that creepy way that make slurping noises with my eyes over the rim.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol, ripkabird....yuk

The hatchling albino gators sell for 15k. The parents are worth so much more!

Batgirl, let me know if you come to Orlando. I'll take you visiting


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 25, 2013)

Ripkabird98 said:


> I want to be the Creepy guy who stares at all the hot chicks from the dark corner booth while sipping on his drink in that creepy way that make slurping noises with my eyes over the rim.



I just looked outside my window and made sure the door was locked i felt those eyes watching me


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 25, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> Ripkabird98 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be the Creepy guy who stares at all the hot chicks from the dark corner booth while sipping on his drink in that creepy way that make slurping noises with my eyes over the rim.
> ...



That wasn't me. I would know, I was stalking the dude from Big Lots when that happened so it couldn't have been me. He bought Belgium Pickles from the International food section. No normal person buy Belgium pickles. I clearly had to stalk- I mean follow him and make sure he was sane.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 26, 2013)

Ripkabird98 said:


> I want to be the Creepy guy who stares at all the hot chicks from the dark corner booth while sipping on his drink in that creepy way that make slurping noises with my eyes over the rim.



SECURITY!!!? 
TAKE THIS GUY OUT THE BACK DOOR!!!


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 26, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Ripkabird98 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be the Creepy guy who stares at all the hot chicks from the dark corner booth while sipping on his drink in that creepy way that make slurping noises with my eyes over the rim.
> ...



Uh Dubya! [size=large] HE JUST CAME IN THE BATHROOM![/size]


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 26, 2013)

RAWR....lemme at him!


----------



## Dubya (Feb 26, 2013)

JEEZ! BFB345! Hide the wet naps and get him out! Where is Tegubuzz? He is the bouncer! How did he get past Chito? I may have to hire iiLOVExTEGUS to help witrh the door. Chito gets distracted every time a hot babe walks in!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Omg laura you're killing me. I'm dying of cuteness... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Hey off topic. I have a double socket for the basking floods installed. My question is what should the distance be from the halogen bulb to the animal for optimum heat but also safety. Also, what wattage/intensity? Should the halogen floods be? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 26, 2013)

I got front someone didnt lock the back door 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


And I dont get distracted

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah the creepers always come in through the back

This is what you need in the bathroom instead of wetnaps.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 26, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Yeah the creepers always come in through the back
> 
> This is what you need in the bathroom instead of wetnaps.



HAHAHAHA!!!!! I need one!


----------



## HeatherN (Feb 26, 2013)

i must join this club.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 26, 2013)

HeatherN said:


> i must join this club.



Heather, I haven't seen any posts from you for a long time. I already added you to the club. You were the first person on my buddy list. You helped me the most when I first Got Gwangi. Welcome to Club Dubya! We are the misfits of the tegu community.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I still don't know where this buddy list people speak of is...can I not see it on my phone? Is it even a real thing??? Aaaaaaaarrrrrggggg! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey I found someone sneeking in the back lol he says he's a French model http://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/bfb345/media/Frenchmodelloljk_zps28564116.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 26, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Hey I found someone sneeking in the back lol he says he's a French model http://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/bfb345/media/Frenchmodelloljk_zps28564116.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



Oh damm thats even to much for me to handle what is that lol


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 26, 2013)

Found another he had a friend


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 26, 2013)

He looks like my exs dad


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 26, 2013)

OMG lol have fun with that situation haha


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol right total creeper


----------



## HeatherN (Feb 26, 2013)

i am back after my own winter hibernation of sorts. had to move into my new apartment, secure a research position (rattlesnake tracking fun), and acquire a million new animals. ill eventually make an update thread on tarot and maybe one about all my herps.

and iiLOVE, that guy also looks like my ex's dad. i wonder... lol


----------



## Dubya (Feb 26, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I still don't know where this buddy list people speak of is...can I not see it on my phone? Is it even a real thing??? Aaaaaaaarrrrrggggg!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



D, it is my buddy list on the forum. I have to find out a way to share it. Club Dubya is getting a lot of members.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 27, 2013)

This guy wants to join


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea my tegu is in no matte wat Godzilla rules

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL this guy is the designated driver


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Look my dogs are helping get niles' cage ready for him! Haha  [attachment=6562]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeatherN (Feb 27, 2013)

ha! just testing it out. my dog (a daschund/whippet) alway tries to go in Tarots cage to sniff around.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 27, 2013)

Batgirl1, my agents tell me that you were in Zoo Creatures today.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Lies...all lies... haha. I really wasn't. We did go to home depot to get more supplies to finish getting niles' cage ready for him 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 27, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> This guy wants to join



No. No commie hope and change monsters. Besides, we have Hollywood A-list folks that want to join. [attachment=6563]


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 27, 2013)

[attachment=6564][attachment=6565]almost done!!!! Yaaay! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 27, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> almost done!!!! Yaaay!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Looking good!


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 27, 2013)

OHMIGOSH!

Thats Nightmare before Christmas themed! When he goes into the Grove of the Holiday Worlds!

A FELLOW FAN!!! YYAAAYYYY!!!

I love that show. I watch it way too much.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 27, 2013)

[attachment=6566]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 27, 2013)

D, do you want to do a line drawing for the new Hedgiemama.com t-shirt?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Awww really??? .  i could try. Pm or text me what you had in mind 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 27, 2013)

To all club dubya members I may be getting kicked off of the forum because I swore a lot and I really don't care because Ripkabird and TegusRawsome are stupid and wont leave me alone for selling an animal aka my red tegu so if I do go You guys here are the only people on this forum including you laural and josh with any common sense in your heads so try to keep it together see yah later


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 27, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> To all club dubya members I may be getting kicked off of the forum because I swore a lot and I really don't care because Ripkabird and TegusRawsome are stupid and wont leave me alone for selling an animal aka my red tegu so if I do go You guys here are the only people on this forum including you laural and josh with any common sense in your heads so try to keep it together see yah later



I'm actually very smart. I'm 15 and in college, and applying for Mensa. Don't call me stupid just to project your own image on me.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 27, 2013)

Listen shut up I don't care about you going to college how are you going to care for your animals with classes all the time


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 27, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Listen shut up I don't care about you going to college how are you going to care for your animals with classes all the time



I already have a full load and MAKE time for my animals, because I CARE. Just because you won't do both doesn't mean I won't.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes cause we're the ones who are so mean to you and egg you on. Wow awesome kid. I'm shocked you aren't banned yet especially after taking your little personal issue to another thread.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 27, 2013)

KNOCK IT OFF! IF YOU ARE SO SMART, ACT A LITTLE MORE MATURE!


I'm in the mood to ban the lot of you all quite honestly.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 27, 2013)

I care for my animals and about school I am a freshman in highschool I shouldn't be in college and I have to stay after everday after school to work out for football and still find time to care for and handle all of my animals just because im not a genius doesn't mean I don't have a heart and care for my animals


----------



## Dubya (Feb 27, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Awww really??? .  i could try. Pm or text me what you had in mind
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Ok coming soon. I have to transfer it from my phone.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 27, 2013)

GUYS THIS IS CLUB DUBYA NOT THE JERRY SPRINGER SHOW!!! But other then that bye bfb


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 27, 2013)

The problem is you don't care for your animals. You have one in a woefully inadequate cage and you could have simply kept the animal you were able to care for.


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 27, 2013)

So much animosity here... jeesh. I thought this was a thread to talk about random things... Not to drag your problems from other threads to. Seriously guys? I understand that you're trying to help the animals but PM eachother or something, keep it outta this club. Where's the security guard?!? Haha.
Anyways. New subject. Thoughts on duseni ever making it to the US?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 27, 2013)

OH so I will keep My current tegu because I can care for him end of story im done with tegu talk just because I have some dumb idiot who likes to just pick on people for fun and a stupid orphan adopted by two lesbians who have homeschooled you so now your a genius thanks for your time and good bye dubya batgirl and laural are the only respectable people on here so thanks to you for being nice and helping me while I was on here hopefully I will see you on other forums and im sorry once again for trouble caused laural just keep cleaning sorry

**from laura (who homeschools and tutors homeschoolers in science, classical lit, grammar, and latin). I will not keep cleaning. It is not my job.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 27, 2013)

0 chance as long as their only hope is coming through Brazil. Would have to be smuggled. Kid who brought the thread here should be banned.


Ps you clearly aren't joining the respectable club. Way to make fun of someone for their parents lifestyle choices and make yourself look even more childish and ridiculous. Good bye we'll all miss you.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 27, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> GUYS THIS IS CLUB DUBYA NOT THE JERRY SPRINGER SHOW!!! But other then that bye bfb



Lol, iiLOVExTEGUS! You have the door with Chito.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 27, 2013)

tegus4life said:


> So much animosity here... jeesh. I thought this was a thread to talk about random things... Not to drag your problems from other threads to. Seriously guys? I understand that you're trying to help the animals but PM eachother or something, keep it outta this club. Where's the security guard?!? Haha.
> Anyways. New subject. Thoughts on duseni ever making it to the US?



Dubya appointed me security guard/bouncer a long time ago. I let these guys in, yo.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 27, 2013)

TAreAwe, did you come to this off-topic post just to continue posting with Brenden?


I'm the manager, yo


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 27, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> OH so I will keep My current tegu because I can care for him end of story im done with tegu talk just because I have some dumb idiot who likes to just pick on people for fun and a stupid orphan adopted by two lesbians who have homeschooled you so now your a genius thanks for your time and good bye dubya batgirl and laural are the only respectable people on here so thanks to you for being nice and helping me while I was on here hopefully I will see you on other forums and im sorry once again for trouble caused laural just keep cleaning sorry
> 
> **from laura (who homeschools and tutors homeschoolers in science, classical lit, grammar, and latin). I will not keep cleaning. It is not my job.



They didn't even adopt me. I was born, through Artificial Insemination, I'm not an "orphan". Why do you assume I was homeschooed?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 27, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> TAreAwe, did you come to this off-topic post just to continue posting with Brenden?
> 
> 
> I'm the manager, yo





I know you're the manager, but they asked where the security guard was - I'm right here. Unless Dubya removed me from that job.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 27, 2013)

I came in order to ensure that this kind of behavior was not unfairly forced upon the members of the Dubya Club. Bashing people, swearing, and making derogatory comments towards people about their parents preferences is clearly not alright and I'm shocked it was allowed.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> iiLOVExTEGUS said:
> 
> 
> > GUYS THIS IS CLUB DUBYA NOT THE JERRY SPRINGER SHOW!!! But other then that bye bfb
> ...



Lol ya but I like the Kerry springer show I wanna see one of them earn there Jerry beads then they will get the boot


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I'm sorry that I actually have a life and don't sit on the computer monitoring every post as it pops up. Being that most of our adults I figured that we can handle our own conversations. As you can see, the offensive material has been removed. Thank you.


I don't watch Jerry Springer, so don't get the reference.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 27, 2013)

The offensive user wasn't which is the only reason I'm still commenting.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 27, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> The offensive user wasn't which is the only reason I'm still commenting.



Agreed. Laura, you gave him a warning and he continued to swear in this thread.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 27, 2013)

I have handled it through PM. Thank you. Would you like me to PM you as well?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 27, 2013)

Please do.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 27, 2013)

and btw im letting the creeps in the back lol


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 27, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Well I'm sorry that I actually have a life and don't sit on the computer monitoring every post as it pops up. Being that most of our adults I figured that we can handle our own conversations. As you can see, the offensive material has been removed. Thank you.
> 
> 
> I don't watch Jerry Springer, so don't get the reference.





Jerry springer is where trashy girls go to fight for guys or guys fight for girls and if they flash their tot tas they get beads


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 27, 2013)

For what violation? If I've violated any rules feel free to do whatever you think is necessary.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 27, 2013)

*shudder* ... laura? Can you borrow those gators again? Haha. They'd put everything in perspective. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 27, 2013)

Lol Buzz. I can't say I disagree with you but you gotta respect the bossman. Which btw is LauraFl not laural... haha. And bfb you're killin the club dude! Come on now, this is supposed to be a classy joint. That's why we have security guards!!


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 27, 2013)

Issues with our 100% volunteer staff can be directed to [email protected] 

OK, actually it is laurarfl, but that's ok.  Now my boa has a ginormous poop and a shed, so I need to walk away...


By the way...when I say take it up with Josh, I'm not being snarky, but serious. If you feel as if something isn't being handled the way you would like, please contact him. I'm only trying to keep things the way he would like. I'm just one person with one perspective and def not the end-all, be-all of this forum.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Omg my ball python had the most nasty ungodly one a few weeks back ON MY PAJAMA BOTTOMS while I was snuggling in bed watching netflix with him.haha. i shared that because i knew everyone would want to know about it. Now you may all go back to what you were doing... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 27, 2013)

I took my 30yo BP into class to show the kids and he pee'd all over the floor while I was walking across the room. Of course we have carpet and it smelled like horrendous pee for days. eww. I think he got one girl's backpack, too. The kids were not impressed, haha!


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 27, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> I took my 30yo BP into class to show the kids and he pee'd all over the floor while I was walking across the room. Of course we have carpet and it smelled like horrendous pee for days. eww. I think he got one girl's backpack, too. The kids were not impressed, haha!



I kind of want to do educational events with all my Reptiles and Birds. How many do you need to do that kind of thing?


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 27, 2013)

Hard to say..just enough  The bigger issue was having wildlife permits, business licenses, and a liability insurance policy. Then just doing it long enough to get your name out there, y'know. I've been teaching/tutoring in my area for about 15yrs, so that helped a bit.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 28, 2013)

YeaH IM NOT leaving but I will shut up and laurarfl someone is here for your gator I let her in the back




he is a little young in my opinion



tegus4life said:


> Lol Buzz. I can't say I disagree with you but you gotta respect the bossman. Which btw is LauraFl not laural... haha. And bfb you're killin the club dude! Come on now, this is supposed to be a classy joint. That's why we have security guards!!



coincidentally I am a security guard lol


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 28, 2013)

And you let creeps in the back? I'm sure your real boss appreciates that hahaha. That's funny though.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 28, 2013)

ooooops lol I do educational shows with my geese turkeys and chickens but I do it through 4h so I don't need any paperwork or anything


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 28, 2013)

A friend of mine said I should do "themed birthday parties " with my tame animals... I'm not sure how to go about something like that but it sounds like a good idea... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
I could prob do a cake that matched the theme too... like with the edible sculptures of the animals on top 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Or cupcakes might be easier... hmmmm <3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 28, 2013)

tegus4life said:


> Lol Buzz. I can't say I disagree with you but you gotta respect the bossman. Which btw is LauraFl not laural... haha. And bfb you're killin the club dude! Come on now, this is supposed to be a classy joint. That's why we have security guards!!



Buzz IS the security guard/bouncer!


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah lol I got the back door slash vip section ive seen "things"


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't go that far at parties....I bring the critters and help with photos, moms do the theme-ing and caking.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 28, 2013)

I love reptiles/critters AND making fancy cakes though...haha. more $ if I offer cupcakes or something in the deal  but honestly... what do you do laura? Get liability ins? Is that expensive? What do you normally charge for parties and is it like all inclusive...holding animals and taking pics (do you send them email pics or...?) Wow Im so interested 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 28, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I love reptiles/critters AND making fancy cakes though...haha. more $ if I offer cupcakes or something in the deal  but honestly... what do you do laura? Get liability ins? Is that expensive? What do you normally charge for parties and is it like all inclusive...holding animals and taking pics (do you send them email pics or...?) Wow Im so interested
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Look, don't use this party thing as an excuse to buy the deformed alligator from Zoo Creatures. Your BF aint buying it. No matter how many cakes are involved. I know what you are thinking and just stop thinking it.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 28, 2013)

Dubya said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > I love reptiles/critters AND making fancy cakes though...haha. more $ if I offer cupcakes or something in the deal  but honestly... what do you do laura? Get liability ins? Is that expensive? What do you normally charge for parties and is it like all inclusive...holding animals and taking pics (do you send them email pics or...?) Wow Im so interested
> ...


Buy the. Gator


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: CLUB DUBYA*



Dubya said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > I love reptiles/critters AND making fancy cakes though...haha. more $ if I offer cupcakes or something in the deal  but honestly... what do you do laura? Get liability ins? Is that expensive? What do you normally charge for parties and is it like all inclusive...holding animals and taking pics (do you send them email pics or...?) Wow Im so interested
> ...



Haha! Er uh...nooooo. no I wasn't ... uh... hmmm. Ok ya got me. ;p

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 28, 2013)

You just shut up, iiLOVExTEGUS, she doesn't need that bonsai gator!!!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Haha! Honestly I don't even know if it's still there. It was like a year ago I saw it :/ maybe it has a home already 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 28, 2013)

Hah hey I'm just say it would be Kool to have a midget gator


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 28, 2013)

My friend used to have a gator and it was like an 8 footer tame as a dog and we rode it around as 6yr olds supervised by an adult of course lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 28, 2013)

In my future I'm allowed to have one. Not now. I live in n.h. and don't have the space or $ to provide proper environment for it. When I'm older and my kids are over 18 and I'm able to move to laura's house...ah hem... I mean warmer climate, I WILL have an alligator. At least once before I die.  and no dubya, by 'have ' I do not mean on a plate at "tail gators "... (haha.my brother and his wife have eaten there. They live in n.carolina. ... and boy did I give them sh** for it!!! ) 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 28, 2013)

HEY CLUB DUB MEMBERS CHEACK OUT MY NEW VID OF PLISCIN 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5U2c7QVcj4

TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!!!!!


----------



## HeatherN (Feb 28, 2013)

i just got done taking a vast anal cavity full of pictures. i can barely see out of my left eye now. (may be partially do to the huge explosion of sparks i was 6 feet away from today too, but whatever) once i go through them i will post some threads on Tarot and all my other creatures. huzzah!


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm vaguely considering getting a Caiman or Gator...


Maybe if they have that "Bonsai Gator" I can get him since I love to rescue reptiles anyway. Hmm...


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 1, 2013)

Caimans are cool there are a bunch of dwarf ones on the fauna right now


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 1, 2013)

From what I have researched though, alligators are actually 'nicer ' to work with than caimen. Laura? What has your experience been? Perhaps similar to how a laid back great dane can be as opposed to a frantic chihuaua? Haha


----------



## TeguBlake (Mar 1, 2013)

Id eat an Chihuahua.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 1, 2013)

I've only worked with gators but they are most suitable for what I do. Caiman are "meaner" and stress very easily. They are notorious for going off feed.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes laura those are the things I read about. That although the gators get MUCH larger, they are not as nasty as caiman.


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe I can rescue some malnourished Gator that won't get as big.

Or I can just rent the downstairs from my parents. They said I can... it's huge enough and insulated. Concrete floors. Hmm

Or I could get a CAIMAN and just accept it won't be a hands on reptile.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah you could always keep animals perfectly well, knowing that you cannot pet and bond with them. I look at it like fish. Do we take them out of water and hold them? No, of course not. But people enjoy them, feed them, care for them. I had 3 types of turtles in a water and basking area-type setup in my home and I did not technically 'hold and pet ' them. But I loved watching the unrelated species interact with each other and enjoy their swimming and basking.and they 'knew ' when it was treat time. They loved cheerios  and shrimp


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 1, 2013)

lol. BatGirl, I making a cute baby gator video for you. My little guy has been conditioned to come when called. of course he just wants food, but he's cute.


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 1, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> lol. BatGirl, I making a cute baby gator video for you. My little guy has been conditioned to come when called. of course he just wants food, but he's cute.



I don't know...

Maybe he likes you!


----------



## Dubya (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, Batgirl, you can hold and cuddle fish. Google "walking catfish". I need one.



HeatherN said:


> i just got done taking a vast anal cavity full of pictures. i can barely see out of my left eye now. (may be partially do to the huge explosion of sparks i was 6 feet away from today too, but whatever) once i go through them i will post some threads on Tarot and all my other creatures. huzzah!



I will check them out.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 1, 2013)

http://s313.beta.photobucket.com/user/laurarfl/media/babygator_zps42b92b1d.mp4.html


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Yes, Batgirl, you can hold and cuddle fish. Google "walking catfish". I need one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Despite the whole "federally illegal" thing...

I know a guy.

LOL. I wouldn't get one though. Too creepy 0_0



laurarfl said:


> http://s313.beta.photobucket.com/user/laurarfl/media/babygator_zps42b92b1d.mp4.html



OMIGOSH!

Sooo cute!

How big is he? What size Enclosure is that?

And I've always wondered... WHAT DO THEY EVEN EAT?!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: RE: CLUB DUBYA*



laurarfl said:


> http://s313.beta.photobucket.com/user/laurarfl/media/babygator_zps42b92b1d.mp4.html



I don't see anything. Maybe my phone can't handle it(?)


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 1, 2013)

Your phone can't handle all that cuteness!

I found a snuggle fish for you!


----------



## Dubya (Mar 1, 2013)

I :heart: lungfish.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It looks like a gray pickle.  haha


----------



## Dubya (Mar 1, 2013)

[attachment=6574]Trish made 3 dimensional hedgehog cookies today!


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Trish made 3 dimensional hedgehog cookies today!



Mmmm... Look good! They also look like they would TASTE good! Yum!


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 1, 2013)

I saw those on her FB...too cute!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Are they sugar cookie with chocolate chip eyes etc? And what is on their bodies?


Chocolate frosting rolled in chopped nuts maybe


----------



## Dubya (Mar 2, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Are they sugar cookie with chocolate chip eyes etc? And what is on their bodies?
> 
> 
> Chocolate frosting rolled in chopped nuts maybe





The cookie is an almond flavored cookie with almond slices for ears and mini chocolate chips for nose and eyes, then the back part is covered in chocolate with crushed almonds for quills. They taste really good. I will try to bring a batch to Manchester.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 2, 2013)

So cool! I looovvvveee making creative things like that  she did an awesome job!


----------



## Dubya (Mar 2, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> So cool! I looovvvveee making creative things like that  she did an awesome job!



She is going to make some that have a chocolate filling and coconut for quills. The cookie will still be almond. It will hopefully taste like an Almond Joy candy bar.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Omg she is awesome


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 2, 2013)

That's awesome lol only problem is I don't like coconuts but on the bright side more for you guys


----------



## Dubya (Mar 2, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> That's awesome lol only problem is I don't like coconuts but on the bright side more for you guys



The original one has no coconut, just chopped almond. I may have Trish add chocolate chips inside the cookie hedgehog's cookie colon for even more realism in the next batch.



laurarfl said:


> I saw those on her FB...too cute!



You know, I could send you some.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Cookie colon chips ... mmmm


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 3, 2013)

Send them! My 16yo daughter is a big baker and would just die!! I'll pay postage if you like.


----------



## got10 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Trish made 3 dimensional hedgehog cookies today!



WAAAAY to cute eat . I would just sit them in a jar on my counter . LOL


----------



## Diablo (Mar 3, 2013)

What's going on in here?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 3, 2013)

We're going to eat dubya's wife's hedgehogs...heh heh heh


----------



## Dubya (Mar 3, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Send them! My 16yo daughter is a big baker and would just die!! I'll pay postage if you like.



Free shipping for you! That's how we roll here! PM me your address. I will send a dozen. Batgirl1 can have a dozen too if she PM's address.Your daughter is a big baker? How big? Like 6ft 6in tall? That would be big.


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dubya said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > Send them! My 16yo daughter is a big baker and would just die!! I'll pay postage if you like.
> ...



I want some too....


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 3, 2013)

lol, she's a cute little baker, 5'2". Wanna see a photo?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 3, 2013)

Ripkabird98 said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > laurarfl said:
> ...


I will send out a batch as soon as Mrs Dubya makes some. Anyone who wants some must PM me. Supplies will be limited.



laurarfl said:


> lol, she's a cute little baker, 5'2". Wanna see a photo?



Ok, but don't post it here. Send to Mrs Bush's Facebook.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 3, 2013)

Will do.  lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 4, 2013)

[attachment=6588][attachment=6589][attachment=6590][attachment=6591]


So it's getting there... and my back and hips are KILLING ME from sitting in there painting all day.omg. :/


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 4, 2013)

so cute, BatGirl!!! Guess what I bought today???


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh no laura...what. am I going to be jealous? Haha <3


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Mar 4, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> So it's getting there... and my back and hips are KILLING ME from sitting in there painting all day.omg. :/





Will u paint the back of mine I want like some UV blacking acid trip type design kinda like u took to many shrooms haha jk


----------



## Dubya (Mar 4, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> so cute, BatGirl!!! Guess what I bought today???


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Dubya? ...


----------



## Dubya (Mar 4, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> so cute, BatGirl!!! Guess what I bought today???



Batgirl1's deformed alligator from Zoo Creatures? A Colt 1911? A Swiffer? The 2 headed snake from Ben Siegel? A Hello Kitty shoulder holster? A boxed set of Gilligans Island DVD's? A MIG welder? I give up.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha... I hope it's the first one!  and she's holding onto him for me til I have room  ... or maybe she bought the nightmare before christmas?


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Mar 4, 2013)

Dubya said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > so cute, BatGirl!!! Guess what I bought today???
> ...



U forgot the 2 headed beardie


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 4, 2013)

Club Dubia?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ewwwww. Roaches are so gross.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 4, 2013)

No, although I do casually know a few guys from BSR and have seen Medusa, I don't have $50K. Can't keep roaches here, but I like Club Dubia.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 4, 2013)

So what did you get???


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 5, 2013)

ahem. a new tegu.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 5, 2013)

what kind what kind what kind


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it that high white from that needs rescuing in Cali?


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 5, 2013)

Are you trying to disguise a certain malnourished tiny baby gator as a tegu???


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 5, 2013)

Actually two new tegus. Both are in good shape. A high white one from Cali and a black nose adult M from FL.

I have one little gator and that's good enough. I use them for education and have them on a sort of loan basis.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Oooooo nice! Pics please!


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 5, 2013)

yes post pics please


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 5, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Actually two new tegus. Both are in good shape. A high white one from Cali and a black nose adult M from FL.
> 
> I have one little gator and that's good enough. I use them for education and have them on a sort of loan basis.



You got my high white one! Aww D:...


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 6, 2013)

He's still up so far!  i woke him up to put him in his big boy house. Can you tell which one is niles? (Heh heh) [attachment=6601]


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Grrrrr. So he buried himself in the peat. He did drink a few licks of water and refused a cricket. Hopefully tomorrow he'll actually want to wake up and try to get back to normal. :/


----------



## HeatherN (Mar 6, 2013)

grats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what a looker.

and i posted updates on Tarot in the extreme giant section. lots of pics, a lot not of my tegu though


i love putting em in the big boy houses


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 6, 2013)

He is my first tegu. I got him sept 11 of last year. He went down for hibernation in oct and has been down since. I had read march was common "wakey eggs and bakey " time...but when his cage was 100% complete ( today actually) I woke him and put him in. Offered a cricket which he refused, and then after some drunken exploration and a small drink of water he buried himself. Hopefully tomorrow I can get him to eat/drink and not be so damn sleepwalky. Ugh. I even put his pile of shredded paper towels in the corner on the cool side ( which he LOVES TO PLAY AROUND AND SLEEP UNDER) but he just burrowed under the shelf that his basking stone is on. I went with a setup similar to dubya in that I have the heat lights on one side that I turn off at night and ceramic heat emitter on cool side which I turned on tonight after shutting down the basking lights. I did keep the fogger on since the enclosure is so much bigger than the breeder tank and want the humidity to remain constant.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 6, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> He is my first tegu. I got him sept 11 of last year. He went down for hibernation in oct and has been down since. I had read march was common "wakey eggs and bakey " time...but when his cage was 100% complete ( today actually) I woke him and put him in. Offered a cricket which he refused, and then after some drunken exploration and a small drink of water he buried himself. Hopefully tomorrow I can get him to eat/drink and not be so damn sleepwalky. Ugh. I even put his pile of shredded paper towels in the corner on the cool side ( which he LOVES TO PLAY AROUND AND SLEEP UNDER) but he just burrowed under the shelf that his basking stone is on. I went with a setup similar to dubya in that I have the heat lights on one side that I turn off at night and ceramic heat emitter on cool side which I turned on tonight after shutting down the basking lights. I did keep the fogger on since the enclosure is so much bigger than the breeder tank and want the humidity to remain constant.


D, night time spot bulbs project heat further down than a CHE and keep the domes cooler. Best price on them is from petmountain.com.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I dont have any domes in the enclosure. Are night spots just a flat bulb like the floods but red?


Is it better/even possible to put a dome over a reg ceramic socket with a night 'spot ' heat lamp? Mine is just a plain socket for a bulb. :/


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 7, 2013)

Niles is so cute! I loooove the green!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: RE: CLUB DUBYA*



laurarfl said:


> Niles is so cute! I loooove the green!



I know, huh? Haha 


Oh! On another totally 'off ' subject. "Cricket " ( my mexican red knee) who is afraid of crickets ( heh heh) took another waxworm for me today!  yaaaay! It was so cute. Had the worm in its jaws and dragged the squishy dead body between its legs. Haha. Mmmmmm<3


----------



## Dubya (Mar 7, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I dont have any domes in the enclosure. Are night spots just a flat bulb like the floods but red?
> 
> 
> Is it better/even possible to put a dome over a reg ceramic socket with a night 'spot ' heat lamp? Mine is just a plain socket for a bulb. :/





Go to home depot in the electrical section and look at the cheapo clamp lamps and check if you can easily remove the dome from the socket. I think you can then put it on your ceramic one maybe with a little modification. Hold it up against a similar socket at the store to check it.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 7, 2013)

So you would recommend a dome rather than just the bulb and socket?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 8, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> So you would recommend a dome rather than just the bulb and socket?



I didn't say that. You asked. Those spots I told you about project down pretty well. you may not need a dome.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 8, 2013)

The spot seems to be working fine.  he still won't eat or come out unless i make him come out though...grrrr


----------



## Dubya (Mar 8, 2013)

Is the spot bulb working better than the che?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh yes... a zillion times better  thank you


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 9, 2013)

laurarfl did you get your new gu's yet if so post pics


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Mar 9, 2013)

ATTENTION ALL DUBYA CLUB GOERS I JUST MADE MY FIRST BATCH OF DUBYAS DIET!!!!!!! AND IT'S SPRING BREAK


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Dubya (Mar 9, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> ATTENTION ALL DUBYA CLUB GOERS I JUST MADE MY FIRST BATCH OF DUBYAS DIET!!!!!!! AND IT'S SPRING BREAK



Shhh! Keep it under your hat (figuratively). Did your tegu like it? Did uou use a meat grinder? It works best with a meat grinder.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Mar 9, 2013)

Didn't have a grinder but I use the blender for the gizzards


----------



## Dubya (Mar 9, 2013)

The mix comes out best from a meat grinder. I use this one. $50.
http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-meat-grinder-99598.html


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Could you put bones and all into a meat grinder?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 9, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Could you put bones and all into a meat grinder?



Not the small Harbor Freight one. That is why I add calcium. I may use food grade bone meal in V4 diet. You would need a big commercial one to grind bones. I think Laura wrote that she hits chicken parts with a hammer to break up the bones. Or maybe she said she beats chickens to death with a hammer. I can't remember. Better ask her.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey...did you know alligators became 'illegal ' to own in Nh in 2007 without a permit for like "educational purposes " or whatever...? What's up with that??? Not that I was looking or anything. 


Which actually makes no sense because if you had them before that it's ok without permit cuz it's "grandfathered " in that case. :/


----------



## Dubya (Mar 14, 2013)

Just like turtles with a shell length under 4 inches. Big government doesn't want you putting turtles in your mouth or starting gator populations in the Green Mountains. Look, polititians know all about gators, turtles, and what you can put in your mouth. Just ask NYC's nanny state mayor Bloomberg. I think somewhere in the US Constitution it states clearly that you can put any size turtle in your mouth. And your right to keep and bear alligators.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm just sayin' ... if *someone* wanted a gator, and had the space time and money for one, why should they be deprived of it??? Whereas if some random kid with no intention of properly caring for it wanted one, who is to stop him from getting one anyway then letting it go in, let's say, a pond in manchester nh??? Ugh. Makes me sooooo mad. Take away EVERYONE's rights cuz 'some people ' are stupid and irresponsible. *punches the wall* k k... where's that bartender? I need a shot. :/


... ok so that just means as long as *someone* got a gator at least 6yrs old they could just be like "oh, well he's 6...yep. got him BEFORE that stupid law went into effect. WHAT NOW???" Heh heh


----------



## Dubya (Mar 14, 2013)

I feel the same way about my AK. I strongly doubt any gator could survive a NH winter without taking refuge in someone's house. Just sayin.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 15, 2013)

I beat the bejeebees out of chicken and turkey bones with a meat tenderizer hammer thingy. 
I don't have him with me yet, but here's an updated photo. I should have him (or her) next week.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Awwwww cutiepie  <3


----------



## Dubya (Mar 15, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> I beat the bejeebees out of chicken and turkey bones with a meat tenderizer hammer thingy.
> I don't have him with me yet, but here's an updated photo. I should have him (or her) next week.



[attachment=6641]


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Holy sledgehammers batman! Heh heh


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 15, 2013)

That's exactly what it looks like, but smaller!


----------



## Dubya (Mar 18, 2013)

Laura, you will get cookies. Don't be sad. I love you as much as Batgirl1. Batgirl1 will be getting the monster. The hedgehog monster I mean.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 18, 2013)

<3 dubya and next year we need to try to go to a florida expo to see laura


----------



## Dubya (Mar 18, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> <3 dubya and next year we need to try to go to a florida expo to see laura



If we do that, you drive to me and we all take my car to FL. Then when we get there, we get Laura really drunk and deep fry her tasty gator and eat it, then blame it on Bobby Hill.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Omg noooo. If anything when we left her she'd be like "hmmm...i thought I had another alligator around here somewhere". And you'd look in the back seat of the car like "dawn...when did we pick up that hitch-hiker? Wait... is that an alligator wearing the hedgie-mama shirt we gave you??? " haha


----------



## Dubya (Mar 18, 2013)

You just revealed your name! My plot and lunch are ruined. (sigh).


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 18, 2013)

What?????


----------



## Dubya (Mar 18, 2013)

You said "Dawn". Now Laura will know if it was me who ate her gator!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh...i seeeeee..... :/ . So i will have to wear a disguise too then. Haha


----------



## Dubya (Mar 18, 2013)

[attachment=6657]Quick, put this on! She will never recognize you!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Omg.haha...


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 19, 2013)

OMG you guys. You do know I gave up drinking because someone deep fried my gator years ago?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh laura... nooooooo! ;p


Oh great...power just went out.supposed to get snow straight through til tomorrow!!! Grrrr. Niles is NEVER going to wake up. And we need to get that generator going so we don't end up with snakecicles... :/


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Niles is up again! Day 3! He ate egg yolk last night. Trying again tonight but with calcium. So far he's just basking and sleepy. But he's def on a roll here! Yaaay! What a night owl though. 7:30pm, 9pm... and today 7:15pm!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok...8:42pm. "Time to bask! " really niles??? [attachment=6674]


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 21, 2013)

I told u he is a party animal he wakes up in the evening to party then sleep all day to sober out

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Mar 24, 2013)

Laura, you and Batgirl1 are getting hedgehog cookies shortly. Laura, do you come across giant vinegaroons in your parts? I mean geographical parts.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh my god dubya... vinegaroons? WHYYYYY? crazy things. (I saw a pic) *shudder*


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank u dubya for all your help build Godzilla new home

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Mar 24, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Thank u dubya for all your help build Godzilla new home
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



Chito, the next time you go to church, please say a prayer for me because sometimes I could really use a recommendation. It will look good on my resume when I get to the gates.


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: RE: CLUB DUBYA*



Dubya said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > Thank u dubya for all your help build Godzilla new home
> ...



U r always in my prayers

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Mar 24, 2013)

Batgirl1, you have reached your PM limit. Delete some old messages! Your inbox is full. I know you and Laura keep all of my messages because of both of you have schoolgirl crushes on me, but you can't keep every message!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Haha...i actually did do a massive pm delete.


There...i think I did it right this time... (pm deletes)


----------



## Dubya (Mar 24, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Haha...i actually did do a massive pm delete.
> 
> 
> There...i think I did it right this time... (pm deletes)





But you DO still have the schoolgirl crush on me? Like Laura?


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 24, 2013)

I almost spit my veggie chips all over my monitor


----------



## Dubya (Mar 24, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> I almost spit my veggie chips all over my monitor



Was it a Savannah monitor?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ewww haha. Monitors covered in regurgitation. And dubya, you were laura's first, so I'll wait til she's all set with you... heh heh ;p


*secretly just playing dubya to get to his wife's cookies* ...


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 24, 2013)

Dubya wishes....


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: RE: CLUB DUBYA*



laurarfl said:


> Dubya wishes....






...on a serious note, I'm out-of-my-mind excited that I'm meeting them at the show saturday!!! Omg I'm dying. (And no, it's not all about the cookies...  )


----------



## Dubya (Mar 26, 2013)

Dawn, are you ready for your little girl? Three days left. Here is a pic of the little one. She will be seven weeks old on Saturday. [attachment=6715]


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: RE: CLUB DUBYA*



Dubya said:


> Dawn, are you ready for your little girl? Three days left. Here is a pic of the little one. She will be seven weeks old on Saturday.



Oh my god!!!!!! I'm going to throw up from cuteness. We have been trying to think of cute names for her... <3


----------



## Dubya (Mar 26, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Dawn, are you ready for your little girl? Three days left. Here is a pic of the little one. She will be seven weeks old on Saturday.
> ...



Belial.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 26, 2013)

No demon spawn! Get back ye satan!!!


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 26, 2013)

How about "Prickly, pooping, biting, vibrating ball of urine"? That has a nice ring to it, lol. You can call it prickly-poo for short.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 26, 2013)

My hoglets never bite. And they only urinate on communists. Hedgehogs were used during the cold war to root out commies. True fact.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 26, 2013)

Mea culpa...."Prickly, pooping, vibrating ball of urine". I thought they put urine on themselves?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 26, 2013)

No, they put frothy spit on themselves when they encounter new smells or tastes. It is called self annointing. They rarely do it once settled in.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you talking about hedgehogs or commies Laura?  and i believe hedgehogs VOMIT on themselves... not urinate. Haha ;p


----------



## Dubya (Mar 26, 2013)

It is SALIVA!!! FROTHY SALIVA!!!


I thought you read the care sheet! Now read it or no baby for you, D!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I know...i was kidding. Its saliva and bits of tasty food.  i read everything. And eric says "dubyas babies don't swallow"


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 26, 2013)

Geesh, prickly, poopy, vibrating balls of frothy saliva. Now looky at who's getting all touchy.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

Batgirl1, tell Eric that I have not seen his baby do that. That baby is the pick of the litter of the best litter available right now. If the hedgehog urinates on him, he is a commie and most likely voted for Obama. One thing I noticed is that they will poo about 10 minutes after waking up. If you handle them during the day, keep that in mind. At night, when they are active, it is less likely because they poo'd when they woke up.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubya you know we're just kidding.  and yes i had talked a little on fb with mrs. Dubya about the bathroom tendencies.  i know you hand picked this little girl and I'm sooooo grateful and excited!!!!! I might just urinate on MYself from joy.  (as stated earlier I've already vomited from the cuteness.)


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I might just urinate on MYself from joy.



Please post pics.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: CLUB DUBYA*



Dubya said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > I might just urinate on MYself from joy.
> ...



...with or without the diapers and pacifier ;p


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > BatGirl1 said:
> ...



Without, please.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha...


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww....jk Dubya...<punches shoulder>...you know I like your little weird creatures. Hedgehogs are kind of a joke in our house. My daughter worked at the local zoo when she was 14 and since we have reptiles, they always put her with snakes. When she said something about it, they gave her a hedgie to do show and tell with public. Apparently he wasn't very pleasant. They had to wear gloves to keep from being bitten and he vibrated. She was not thrilled that creature nor the bunny, nor the box turtle that tried to fight everything. Our zoo has some issues, lol. She's used to our guys that are handled and cared for as pets. So we always tease her about hedgies being angry, vibrating, biting monsters. But they are really quite cute.  My other daughter wants one or a STO.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

Laura, I will give you an STO for free if you can figure out how to get it to you. Shipping mammals is expensive.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 13, 2013)

[attachment=6827] I don't care if they are endangered in the Phillipines, you are never getting one. You know who you are. Well, maybe this one. http://www.turtlemax.com/Crocodile-Hatch-and-Grow-Egg.html


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jerk. ;p


----------



## Dubya (Apr 13, 2013)

I have to get used this new forum look. My post did not appear as it should. Also, D would not have called me a jerk in the old format.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha... <3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey I also noticed all the old pm messages I deleted (had tried to delete) are in my pm now again :/ I'll have to go on the comp and try again. ( I use tapatalk on my phone normally)


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dubya said:


> I have to get used this new forum look. My post did not appear as it should. Also, D would not have called me a jerk in the old format.


Ok i looked it up... the spongy alligator "hatches " out of the egg.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 14, 2013)

sarefina that is a really cool picture


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 14, 2013)

thank you bfb345


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Apr 17, 2013)

that is a really cool picture!


----------



## ameivafan123 (Apr 22, 2013)

hey Dubya, can I be the general manager for club Dubya? i can take care of manageristical stuff and other things  jjajaja


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 23, 2013)

I watch the back door where the "Important Stuff" comes in I could let you in to talk to the main man


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 28, 2013)

Dubya is gone guys


----------



## Dubya (Apr 28, 2013)

I will check in from time to time to see what's going on.


----------

